# GZ Admins



## floppydrive (15. April 2011)

Sehr schön wie sich die Admins hier agieren, ein Thread zum Thema Dino D-Day wurde geschlossen mit völlig falschen Aussagen.

1. In den Links war nirgendwo ein Hakenkreuz enthalten, dies haben die Entwickler alles vor 4 Wochen zensiert

2. In keinem der Videos taucht ein Hakenkreuz auf

3. Das Spiel wurde noch nicht von der BPjM zensiert




Naja aber ist man ja gewöhnt von den Admins bei buffed, einfach alles löschen


----------



## Firun (15. April 2011)

Du scheinst hier auch nur mit allem und jedem Unzufrieden zu sein und eckst deshalb ständig irgendwo an oder?   

Es gibt hier Regeln halte dich dran oder lebe mit den Konsequenzen, ist wie im normalen leben da hält man sich ja auch an Regeln oder?

Das ist wie mit deiner Signatur, du verstößt gegen Regeln und gibts dann einem Admin die Schuld das sie entfernt wurde..obwohl es deine Schuld war, aber nein lieber schön den schwarzen Peter einem anderen zu schieben... es ist ja so einfach.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Gratz User,_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]_Sehr schön wie die User hier agieren mit völlig falschen Aussagen auf begründete Schließungen zur präventiven Vorsichtsmaßnahme, die bei Nichtbeachtung und vor allem Kenntnissnahme mal locker sehr viel Geld für den Betreiber der Seite kosten kann._

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und jetzt im Klartext 
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das Spiel ist vielleicht nicht indiziert, so lange es aber keine offizielle dt. Version gibt, läuft die Bewerbung des Spiels zu schnell und stark Gefahr, dass Hakenkreuzpublikationen verwendet werden. Gutes Beispiel dafür war der "Was spielt Ihr grade"-Thread, in dem aus lapidarer Unwissenheit damit rumgeschleudert wurde. Wir schützen uns mit dem Entfernen des Spiels aktuell selbst vor Konsequenzen, bis es offiziell für Deutschland NUR und wirklich NUR eine entschärfte Version inklusive einer entsprechend vollständig angepassten Website und ausnahmslos nur Videos ohne entsprechende Symbolik gibt, bei denen wir dann auch davon ausgehen können, dass die User auch NUR diese verwenden.
[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das Problem deines überstürzten Threads, dass hier wohl vorliegt ist, dass du meinen Hinweis so aufgefasst hast, ich hätte dir und den anderen Usern Vorsatz vorgeworfen. Wäre dass der Fall, wäre der jeweilige Account ebenfalls weg- oder zumindest mit einer Schreibsperre belegt gewesen. Was nicht der Fall ist.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gruß[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ZAM[/font]


----------



## floppydrive (15. April 2011)

Ich habe nirgendwo verfassungswidrige Symbole gepostet und in meiner Signatur war auch nichts davon enthalten, ich würde es ja verstehen wenn ich tausende Hakenkreuze posten würde aber so?


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo verfassungswidrige Symbole gepostet und in meiner Signatur war auch nichts davon enthalten, ich würde es ja verstehen wenn ich tausende Hakenkreuze posten würde aber so?



Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden was man versucht dir zu sagen:
Es geht um die Prävention. Es* könnte sein*, dass bestimmte Symbolik verwendet wird, was selbst du u.U. nicht mitbekommst und dann haben die Jungs von buffed den Salat.
Und um dem vorzubeugen wird erstmal drauf verzichtet, bis es offizielle Versionen ohne Symbolik gibt.


----------



## floppydrive (15. April 2011)

Ähm ok wirklich übersehen, geht klar


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2011)

Und ich versteh bis heute nicht, warum hakenkreuze in spielen verboten aber in filmen erlaubt sind...


----------



## Konov (16. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Und ich versteh bis heute nicht, warum hakenkreuze in spielen verboten aber in filmen erlaubt sind...



Ich vermute mal, weil Spiele im Gegensatz zu Filmen nicht als kritisch, aufklärerisches Medium anerkannt sind sondern als reines Unterhaltungsmedium.


----------



## floppydrive (19. April 2011)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht vorallem bei solchen Spielen die einfach nur eine Parodie sind und dieses ganze Thema nur satirisch aufnehmen.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht vorallem bei solchen Spielen die einfach nur eine Parodie sind und dieses ganze Thema nur satirisch aufnehmen.



Naja, oft ist der Übergang von Parodie zu Verherrlichung fließend. Ich weiß nicht ob man das immer mit Sicherheit sagen kann, was es ist oder sein soll bzw. will.


----------



## Stanglnator (25. April 2011)

Im Prinzip sind Spiele ja mittlerweile auch Kultur und somit auf dem Papier gleichwertig. Allerdings kann es in der Praxis immer noch vorkommen, dass ein Staatsanwalt ein Spiel wegen Hakenkreuzen beschlagnahmen lässt - und selbst, wenn der Publisher/Händler im Nachhinein Recht bekäme, scheuen sie das Risiko und den Aufwand. Es wird aber nicht immer so bleiben, das Umdenken hat ja schon begonnen und somit werden Spiele auch immer differenzierter betrachtet werden.


----------

